# Heinz Vegetable Soup - Bad for them?



## sausages

DD absolutely LOVES Heinz Vegetable soup. She just sat and nommed a whole tin and was even spooning up the last couple of individual bits of veg so she didn't miss any. 

Does anyone know if it's too bad to be eaten often? I know it's veg and all, but with it coming in a tin i'm not so sure... I've checked the nutritional information and it looks fine.

???


----------



## moomoo

It's really really salty!!! All tinned soups are!! They contain nearly a days worth of salt for an adult in 1 tin!!! 

As long as it's not every day I can't see the harm
x


----------



## sausages

Bugger! :(

I just checked the tin though (after you said that) and it says GDA of salt is 6g and sodium 2.4g, but they're obviously or adults. 

Okay, just googled for 2 year olds and the max sodium is 1.15g. 

Now i'm confused though cause the tin says "sodium" and then underneath "salt equivalent". My googling tells me that apparently sodium IS salt, which i thought anyway, so does that mean the ingredients are sodium PLUS salt equivalent or does it mean sodium amount, which is this equivalent amount in salt.

I'm *really *confused now!


----------



## Dizzy321

I would not give it everyday, very high salt content! How about making your own veg soup? x


----------



## special_kala

It will have a lot of soup in so its not something I'd offer to often.

River has had tinned soups but only 3 times I think.


----------



## Arcanegirl

The salt equivalent is what you need to pay attantion to. Theyre definatley full of too much salt for a toddler :( Can you make your own?


----------



## polo_princess

Sodium is Salt but its measured in a different way ... multiply the amount of sodium by 4 and thats roughly how much salt there is in something ;)


----------



## Armywife

I had this thought a few months back, we were visiting family and all they had suitable for Poppy to eat was Heinz Veg Soup and boy did she love it! Then my mum went mental about the amount of salt in it so since then i make my own, really simple and i freeze it in pots.

I just use 2lb of different root veg - potatoes, sweet potatoes, onion, carrots, turnip, parsnip, butternut squash, leeks, celery..or just whatever i have to hand. Slice and fry it in a little butter with a few cloves of garlic for about ten mins, add half a pint of low salt veg or chicken stock and simmer for half hour. I partially blend it so it's a bit thicker too x

She loves this just as much x


----------



## sausages

Oh yeah, i do her root veg soup for the freezer as well and she loves that too. I just wondered about the tins.

Well, i think i'll leave it as a not so often option then. I don't give her it loads anyway cause my gut feeling was that it might not be best for them, but she does love it so!

Thanks for your advice all! :)


----------



## Blah11

its not bad for them once in a while but defo not an everyday thing.


----------



## dom85

Heinz do low salt versions of a few of their soups, I've never bought them so don't know how much less salt they have but I've definitely seen them in the supermarket.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

It's prob ok every so often, but prob not so much if your LO eats a whole tin. I used to give Ruby the fresh cartons of covent garden soups until I saw the salt content!


----------



## chuck

Sodium is NOT salt per se. Sodium Chloride is, that's why the sodium level and the salt equivalent numbers are different....confusing and annoying but packaging tends to have the sodium levels on it and not what we need; the salt equivalent.


*takes off her science teacher hat and steps away*


----------

